# my 75gal tank



## tikbalang (Mar 13, 2003)




----------



## tikbalang (Mar 13, 2003)




----------



## piranha45 (Apr 8, 2003)

looks damned nice to me


----------



## tikbalang (Mar 13, 2003)

thanx... i make it a point to be low budget/maintenance tank.


----------



## Death in #'s (Apr 29, 2003)

sweet plants
have any full tank shots


----------



## lemmywinks (Jan 25, 2004)

nice discus







. one question though, how can you run a low cost discus aquarium?


----------



## MR.FREEZ (Jan 26, 2004)

lemmywinks said:


> nice discus
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 thats what i was gonna ask


----------



## tikbalang (Mar 13, 2003)

thanx for the comments.

well, as you can see most of the plants i have requires low lights.

the discus i got from a friend for a cheap price.

i'll post whole tank picture later.


----------



## tikbalang (Mar 13, 2003)

whole shot


----------



## tikbalang (Mar 13, 2003)

my anubias/compre


----------



## gourami-master (Apr 1, 2004)

whats the ph and cewl







i would put some choclate gouramis in there they can detect probs waaaay before the discus


----------



## thePACK (Jan 3, 2003)

WOWSER..NICE DISCUS..LOVE THE DRIFT


----------



## tikbalang (Mar 13, 2003)

thanx for the nice comments.


----------



## Death in #'s (Apr 29, 2003)

tikbalang said:


> whole shot










nice


----------

